# What Makes Singapore Great?



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

What is it about Singapore that is making it one of the best places to live?

Follow The Story Here
{source: The Independent}


----------



## sometimesiam25 (Aug 28, 2015)

Clean air. Nice people. Amazing public transport. AND FOOD!


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

sometimesiam25 said:


> Clean air. Nice people. Amazing public transport. AND FOOD!


Clean air ?

Are you living in Singapore now ?


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

Singapore indeed has clean air at least by urban Asian standards.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

BBCWatcher said:


> Singapore indeed has clean air at least by urban Asian standards.


I agree ..

But with PSI at around 100 nowadays. ....


----------



## sometimesiam25 (Aug 28, 2015)

I spoke too soon. The haze has been terrible this last week hasn't it? I haven't seen that very often over here.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

sometimesiam25 said:


> I spoke too soon. The haze has been terrible this last week hasn't it? I haven't seen that very often over here.


but they are still not bad at 2013 numbers of 300 PSI !!!

Anyway, at 100, people are starting to cough and feel uncomfortable !


----------



## minhnaht (Jul 24, 2015)

Yes Singapore is clear especially when comparing with another countries in ASEAN or even ASIA.
Public transport is great, cheap and environment is safe.

However 
(1) we are foreigners so we have to pay a lot of money if we have to go to hospital (this case we can buy insurance to recover). 
(2) It is hard to find a normal school with feasible price. Higher priority will be reserved for Singaporean and citizen.
(3) Life and working paces are really fast, not much free time.
(4) It is too small to have many places to relax, find some where quiet, etc.


----------



## charlietaylor (Sep 10, 2015)

Just arrived in Singapore and was met with such bad haze! Hope it doesn't get any worse... Love the food though!


----------



## Linuxpro (Jan 28, 2013)

The haze is 160 today.

I like Sigapore because it has pretty good law enforcement. In the USA i never felt a need to concern myself with trivial stuff like laws. The USA system is "toothless".


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

160 ? It has crossed 180, and creeping towards "UNHEALTHY" range !!


----------



## Linuxpro (Jan 28, 2013)

No wonder my eyes, nose, and ears hurt so bad tonight!

It smells like burt toast here!


----------



## badsector (May 23, 2014)

haze was just an annual event caused by our neighbour. 
china was much much worst. i hardly see clear blue sky most time of the year

Singapore does has a few quiet spots at nearby islands. 
For a city, i love it's greenery and public transport
Miss the food! 
Cheap air tickets for short weekend holidays.
High speed internet!


----------

